
Getty Images sues Microsoft over new online photo tool - wfjackson
http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/09/04/getty-images-microsoft-lawsuit-idUSL1N0R52DI20140904
======
leepowers
_The widget, he said, goes well beyond a search tool by helping websites embed
copyrighted images for commercial use. Getty 's own embedding tool, by
contrast, is only available for non-commercial websites and includes
photographer attribution, he said.

"Now you have someone else's picture in full, beautiful display on your
website, having never paid for it and with no attribution to the photographer
at all," he said._

Microsoft's at fault here. Using another person's work without attribution is
pretty scummy.

